# Good news - new generation not in love with cars



## webbie (Jun 26, 2012)

I know some folks may not like this, but I have noticed it as a trend among younger folks also:
http://finance.yahoo.com/news/generation-n-steering-clear-auto-151442779.html

Even my kids, who run from 26 to 36, are not very interesting in driving around and cars...just for cars sake....as much as our generation. That is, they are not tempted by car ads and would rather save money and drive as little as possible (when possible).

I think, in many ways, the corner has been turned - our gasoline use and mileage is already down and I think it will trend down more. Of course, this does not apply to many of us here who might live in the semi-rural areas.....although, still, I tend to like to stay close to home when possible. After all, there are few places as nice.....

Most of the young people I meet desire to live in or very close to urban areas...another good energy saving tendency. It's funny that my generation saw "escape to the country" as our salvation! While that may be a great individual choice, it's not so good if 300 million people do it. Besides, the more folks that live in the city, the less despoiled our natural areas are likely to become.....


----------



## Jags (Jun 26, 2012)

I have always said that I am glad that most people like to live in cities. It leaves more country for me.

My everyday autos (2001 Jeep Grand Cherokee and 1999 Dodge Ram) have always been used as tools.  I don't cherish them.  I don't covet thy neighbors cars.  Most autos are a depreciating asset that will one day be worthless.  I simply don't understand the mindset of a $65,000 pickup truck or $50,000 Jeep or Lexus.  Its a friggen car.  And in 10 years its gonna be worth next to nothing.

The young folks will be better off for it.


----------



## Slow1 (Jun 26, 2012)

I agree - I've always viewed cars as tools/transportation.  But then again, that is the way I was raised.  My folks only replaced a vehicle when necessary, generally with well over 100K miles on it (back when that was a lot of miles - somehow that isn't as impressive today eh?).  Of our "fleet" of vehicles now two have over 100K and one has about 85K and I don't anticipate replacing any of them for at least 4-5 years.

My kids (oldest is 10 now) are hard to predict of course, but I have hopes that they will learn by example and not see cars as status symbols or toys.


----------



## Highbeam (Jun 26, 2012)

My kids see motorized transport as necessary toys. Dual purpose. I'll put one on the back of a motorcycle with me and we have all sorts of fun up in the hills while burning fuel.

In general though, the population seems less interested in driving for the sake of driving.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Jun 26, 2012)

Ill take my love affair of cars(trucks) to the grave. That said i tend to keep a car(truck) for many years,if its dependable and useful and fills my needs.
My next motorcycle will probably be electric,and my next 4 wheeled Veh. may be as well.


----------



## begreen (Jun 26, 2012)

Though I couldn't wait, both my boys have passed on cars. I offered one to my older son and he turned it down. Too much hassle and expense to own in a city.


----------



## billb3 (Jun 27, 2012)

congested crowded roads aren't exactly fun driving experiences


many studies have correlated  the price to fill a tank increase from 2001 to the present with the amount of miles driven from the same period - with an interesting twist that when  prices of gas trend down the tendency to drive  more doesn't go back up


who needs to navigate the real world  when the  virtual world of Facebook can be navigated and explored from Mom's basement ?


----------



## firebroad (Jun 27, 2012)

Just a tongue in cheek Curmudgeon's comment, but the only reason the ipad generation is not interested in buying cars is because their elders provide them for them.


----------



## Delta-T (Jun 27, 2012)

see that, Saab disappears and America loses its love affair with the automobile. Coincedence? No such thing.


----------



## Jags (Jun 27, 2012)

I don't think it was Saab - probably Pontiac.


----------



## Highbeam (Jun 27, 2012)

Oldsmobile?


----------



## PapaDave (Jun 27, 2012)

Yugo. Hardly see those anymore.
Wait, I've only seen one in my whole life. N/M
OBVIOUSLY, not enough of the younger gen. has driven a true muscle car. Gut wrenching horsepower and torque that will put you into the trunk when you push the go pedal has a lasting impression.
Nowadays, it needs to be useful for what I need it to do. If I didn't have 4wheel, I wouldn't get very far in the winter. Suppose I could move, but I've done that already.
Can I have a 40mpg+ SUV with 4WD,.......uh, please. Better would be the same, but solar/wind powered. Oh, room for 4-6 would be nice too.
I don't need much.


----------



## Delta-T (Jun 28, 2012)

pontiac? oh yeah, they made the fierro and the ugliest car ever......the aztec. Only car they ever made that i liked was the Catalina...and that was really just an Impala.

wait...didn't Oldsmobile also build the Delta 88 on that same chassis? 

agreed, why should the younger generation like cars...most newer cars look and act the same.


----------



## fishingpol (Jun 28, 2012)

It seems that in the past decade or so, the trend is that many young men are afraid to take things apart or repair them. Maybe they were not taught by their parents, I dunno. The generation of 20 somethings now seem hands-off unless they went into a trade after high school. Throw away products don't help either. I see a shortage of younger tradesmen in the coming years. At my job most of the contractors and service guys are 35 - 50 years old with few young uns entering into the fray.

Pontiac made the Firebird... all was not lost.





Older man says to a young man "Do you know what a carburetor is? 

Kids says "Can I get an app for it?"


----------



## semipro (Jun 28, 2012)

fishingpol said:


> It seems that in the past decade or so, the trend is that many young men are afraid to take things apart or repair them. Maybe they were not taught by their parents, I dunno. The generation of 20 somethings now seem hands-off unless they went into a trade after high school. Throw away products don't help either. I see a shortage of younger tradesmen in the coming years. At my job most of the contractors and service guys are 35 - 50 years old with few young uns entering into the fray.
> 
> Pontiac made the Firebird... all was not lost.
> 
> ...


 
Past owner of a highly modified 73 Formula Firebird here.  What a fun ride!
I think tinkering with cars is a much more daunting thing now.  Modern, finely tuned cars are not very tolerant of the types of modifications we used to make to our rides.  You could change the carb, timing, exhaust etc and get away with a lot if things weren't just right.  Do that now and you'll never see that "check engine" light go off again.


----------



## Slow1 (Jun 28, 2012)

fishingpol said:


> It seems that in the past decade or so, the trend is that many young men are afraid to take things apart or repair them. Maybe they were not taught by their parents, I dunno.  ...


 
Well.. I seem to recall more things that could be safely taken apart and put back together.  Even toys "of days gone by" were more welcoming of that sort of "play" than most of what we have around for our kids today.  My son (now 5) loves to disassemble things (and to some degree reassemble them...) - all the various parts of pens (springs etc) laying around the house can attest to this!  However so many of the toys that are out there are either single pieces of molded plastic, snapped together assembly, or electronic and really not worth taking apart.  Granted, he does learn from taking the faucet in the bathroom apart I suppose, and he will learn to put it back together the right way next time he pulls that stunt.  

Anyway, my point is I think that there is an innate desire to explore and learn how things work in many kids today, just it is harder to allow them to express and experiment with this tendency with modern things.  Even kitchen appliances are largely disposable with few serviceable parts (although I was glad to be able to replace a part on a blender to put it back in service recently - which he watched with intense interest).  

I think with more opportunities available (and granted) young men will grow more confidence to take things apart and attempt repairs.  Of course part of it is that whole "just buy a new one, it isn't worth the time/effort to try and fix when you can buy a new blender for $20 or so" attitude.


----------



## begreen (Jun 29, 2012)

semipro said:


> Past owner of a highly modified 73 Formula Firebird here. What a fun ride!
> I think tinkering with cars is a much more daunting thing now. Modern, finely tuned cars are not very tolerant of the types of modifications we used to make to our rides. You could change the carb, timing, exhaust etc and get away with a lot if things weren't just right. Do that now and you'll never see that "check engine" light go off again.


 

That's what black electrical tape is for.  Tuners are modding Honda Civics all the time locally.


----------



## jebatty (Jun 29, 2012)

The year was '72, I had a Fiat 128, mustard yellow, 50 hp, bought new. Brother-in-law had a 1970 Chevelle SS, red with black racing stripes, 454 cu in, headers, 410 hp -- which I called my baby spelled BBB (beautiful brawny beast). He couldn't afford to pay the gas and insurance to drive it, so I bought it from him for $1500, owned it a year and then sold it for the same amount. I too couldn't afford to pay the gas and insurance. That was the last car that I could say I loved. All the rest have been just for transportation.

I joked that the SS had more hp in one cylinder than the 128 had in its whole engine. While stopped at a stop sign, engine idling, the SS would shake and rock, and be ready to roll. Easily could hit 110 mph on a freeway entry ramp. At 60 mph the SS would still burn rubber. It seemed like I only needed about 100 feet to pass another car on the then mostly 2 lane highways; punch it and I was around the car ahead of me in a near blur. Wife was afraid to drive it. Never had it full out to top speed. Never got a ticket either, and still don't know how I avoided that.

We recently were in CO and NM and rented a Fiat 500 which we drove for 1200 miles. Now, that too might be a car I could love. Probably exactly opposite in most respects from the SS, but with a wifely babe by my side, and many people wondering what the *ell I was driving, it was fun -- at 38 mpg. Oh well, my current 07 Camry is also my truck, travel car, and dog transporter, and on the highway it gets 34 mpg. The Camry wins out over all of them, inexpensive on gas and insurance, never needs repair, only time I lift the hood is to add oil after a change. Turn the key and it starts, even at -30F. Quiet, comfortable, dependable, inexpensive. All of that is far more important then a rumbling SS -- vrooom!


----------



## firebroad (Jun 29, 2012)

Delta-T said:


> pontiac? oh yeah, they made the fierro and the ugliest car ever......the aztec. Only car they ever made that i liked was the Catalina...and that was really just an Impala.
> 
> wait...didn't Oldsmobile also build the Delta 88 on that same chassis?
> 
> agreed, why should the younger generation like cars...most newer cars look and act the same.


I LIKE my Pontiac Vibe.  It hasn't given me any problems at all.


----------



## Delta-T (Jun 29, 2012)

firebroad said:


> I LIKE my Pontiac Vibe. It hasn't given me any problems at all.


yeah, because it was built by Toyota . 
I do remember and like the Firebird (Camaro) though.


----------



## firebroad (Jun 29, 2012)

Delta-T said:


> yeah, because it was built by Toyota .
> I do remember and like the Firebird (Camaro) though.


Ha ha!  Got me there!  At least I can get parts...


----------



## Delta-T (Jun 29, 2012)

i almost bought the Matrix, my in-laws have one, and the bass playr in my band has the Vibe....they like em too. I have a ford escape, which was joint built with mazda. its not so bad, its not as fun as any of my Saabs were....no turbo fun, no heated seat, no weather band radio....i really miss weatherband radio.


----------



## firebroad (Jun 29, 2012)

Unlike the Original Posters' article, I have no interest in high end cars, muscle cars, etc.  I just want something that is reliable, unlike my PT Cruiser that was in the shop and costing me $$ an average of every three months.  Loved the look of that car, but as far as I am concerned I will never buy another Chrysler as long as I live, they have no customer service, but that is another story.
I think the kids nowadays are more attracted to the music systems and other electronic crapola in the autos.


----------

